# if your white your your shit outta luck



## macedog24 (Jan 18, 2017)

https://youtu.be/FyAgR3q3rAk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 19, 2017)

no blacks or jews 
whites only


----------



## antoniodiaz031ck (Jan 19, 2017)

Lol :'(

Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2017)

bump, praise allah


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 21, 2017)

https://youtu.be/IxbnxEpPU4Q

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniodiaz031ck (Jan 21, 2017)

I see some of these same guys making comments on every thread having to do with some white dude crying,I don't care what color a man is,if u carry urself as such I'll treat u as one, when u cry like a bitch I'll treat u as one, racism doesn't have a place I. The fitness world IMO<br />
<br />
Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk

Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 21, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> no blacks or jews
> whites only




trumps america


----------



## antoniodiaz031ck (Jan 21, 2017)

Still not urs bro funny u think it is tho lmao

Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniodiaz031ck (Jan 21, 2017)

Prolly some outashape scrub feeling tuff behind a keyboard

Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 21, 2017)

antoniodiaz031ck said:


> Prolly some outashape scrub feeling tuff behind a keyboard
> 
> Sent from my 5017B using Tapatalk



you spell poorly

white is right

trump is white


----------

